# Donnatal no longer available



## Sgreenspon (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi. My name is Shana. I've had IBS since I was 10. It was only in the past three years that I finally was prescribed a drug that actually helped with any kind of tummy snafu! Donnatal, which is phenobarbital and belladonna. Recently, the manufacturer of the generic stopped producing the drug. The brand is extremely expensive and most pharmacies don't carry it at all. Today I called about 15 different pharmacies before I found one that still had the generic. So, for the past three days I've been suffering, but finally found some relief. Also, the pharmacist said they still have a whole bottle. I've noticed that I'm not the only one who feels that this is the right antispasmodic! I want to maybe start a petition and try to get the manufacturer to start making the generic again. I also found that Donnatal has their own website and a way of helping those that need financial assistance. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone else feels that this might be a good idea or what not... Please, let me know your thoughts on the subject. Thank you.


----------



## TheBeekeeper2005 (May 1, 2013)

I just found out this terrible news today. For all the money sent to the Pharmaceudicals through the government, it is a discrace we have to face this. Has anyone tried to recreate the mixed through other generics? I'm working on this now and hope I may figure something out. One easy one is the Hyoscyamine compoenent in Donnatal which you can get with Levsin. The other three, Atropine, Scopolamine and Pheobarbital seem to be a little harder...


----------

